# ccc



## dwolff (Sep 16, 2012)

I was just thinking about the number of current carrying conductors in emt.my buddy reminded me and told me no more then 9 ccc in any size pipe unless it is 10 gauge wire


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

I was thinking about drinking beer and watching football today but my wife reminded me I have chores to do.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

dwolff said:


> I was just thinking about the number of current carrying conductors in emt.my buddy reminded me and told me no more then 9 ccc in any size pipe unless it is 10 gauge wire


I have no idea where your buddy got that idea. You can have more than 9 of any size however you have to derate after 3 CCC. Look at Table 310.15(B)(2)(a) in 2008 or B(3)(a) in the 2011


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

As Dennis points out derating does start at 3 but rarely has any effect on 15, 20, & 30 amp circuits until you go beyond 9 CCCs


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

dwolff said:


> I was just thinking about the number of current carrying conductors in emt.my buddy reminded me and told me no more then 9 ccc in any size pipe unless it is 10 gauge wire


Just in case you come back and read this..............

The number 9, as far as CCCs go, is just the common allowance used for a "full boat", 9 CCCs, 3 neutrals, and an EGC, commonly used in three phase installs.

20A circuits using #12 THHN, or #14 for 15A, can be derated by 70%, are generally installed using this method.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

T-310.15(B)(16)-----T310.15(B)(3)(a)------240.4(D)---with regards to-----110.14(C), ambient temp, pipe fill, etc= 9CCC working best to enable the _usual_ OCPD to wire size

the#10 upsize spec out is commonly used per 20A OCPD's addressing VD in larger facilities

~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Ten is the new twelve.


----------



## Roger. (Dec 18, 2011)

But this one goes to 11

Roger


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Let's remember we are talking about 90C wire. If you start with 90C wire then you can derate from there as long as the final ampacity is not greater then the weakest link in the system. Most terminals are rated 75C and other factors come into play sometimes. Thus as the others correctly stated that the use of 9CCC in a conduit using #12 conductors will allow you to still use 30 amp OCPD. This may not hold true with other sizes across the board. 

#12 rated 30 amps times 70% = 21 amps. Thus a 20 amp OCPD is allowed. Go to 10 CCC and its a no go.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> As Dennis points out derating does start at 3 but rarely has any effect on 15, 20, & 30 amp circuits until you go beyond 9 CCCs


You did learn something in the NEC class:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## dwolff (Sep 16, 2012)

I was saying about what my buddy was saying about three ccc in any size pipe because of the inspectors in san Antonio.maybe it is different in other cities


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

We don't derate down here


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> We don't derate down here


:thumbsup:

Man, if I had a $1.00 for every time I lifted a ceiling tile only to find that crap I would be doing well.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Man, if I had a $1.00 for every time I lifted a ceiling tile only to find that crap I would be doing well.


went to the supermarket yesterday and saw an open ceiling for reno work, could not believe what a mess it was. Store is only about 10 years old, it looked like a spiders web. No support for any cables, pipe mounted to roof deck, the list goes on. Actually thought of you BBQ as you seem to be the supermarket king. Oh yea, first time I've ever seen seal tite in concrete for deli coolers.


----------

